# Max & Rocky - Steve and Peg Moore



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Some of you "long timers" may remember Max & Rocky - Steve and Peg - who lived in Arizona and were strong supporters of rescue. I saw a post from Steve on FB and wanted to make sure the SM family knows that Peg is in hospice and is nearing the end. You may remember that she had been diagnosed with cancer a few years back.

It's been several years since Steve was active here on SM but I'm sure we all will be keeping him and Peg in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh THANK YOU for posting an update. I think about him every now and again. So sorry to hear about Peg - but I'm glad she had some time since her diagnosis. Pancreatic cancer is so unforgiving


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Maggie, thanks so much for the update. I have wondered about them and hoped that Peg had somehow beaten that horrible diagnosis. Will pray for peace for both of them.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

So sad I too had hoped she had beaten that awful disease. Good thoughts for Steve and Peg.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I remember them. I'm so sorry to heard this. Thank you for the update.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks for letting us know. Geez, they were always on SM...I had almost forgotten them:blush:. And Yes, I remember Peg being diagnosed with cancer now...such a shame. Such a nice couple.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I just saw a posting on a FB page yesterday and asked if this was the Steve and Peg we knew, since I never knew their last names.Sadly, it is. Peg certainly beat some of the odds with pancreatic cancer...it has been a several years since dx, which is longer than is often the case or at least had been when my FIL had it.. They seemed to be a lovely, fun loving couple devoted to rescue and I loved Steve's sense of humor. Sending prayers and thoughts both their ways. We lose too many good ones.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It's so sad, its been a while but I do remember them from when I first joined SM. 
My heart goes out to Steve and his family.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry. I remember them and their rescue work fondly. I'm not Facebook friends, but those who are, please let them know that they are in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Maggie Thank you, I have wondered how they were doing. Peg and Steve have such giving hearts, it just doesn't seem fair that Peg has had to endure this. 


Lord I pray Peg passes peacefully with her loved ones surrounding her, Lord give Steve your strength that passes all understanding, may he find rest and peace in knowing he will one day be with his Peg again.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Peg passed earlier today. She was a wonderful person. May be RIP. My heart goes out to Steve and I will be contacting him in the next few days and will let him know about your outpouring of love.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Really sorry to hear about Peg and Steve. My condolences go out to the family.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Rest peacefully Peg. So sad when I heard this yesterday. My condolences to the family.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so sorry Steve, God give you strength, peace and rest during your great loss of your beloved Peg.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I was so sorry to hear that she passed. I know that she will leave a large void in her family's and friend's lives. I hope the memories they made together will help to fill the void. All our love to Steve. :grouphug:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

So sorry to hear that Peg passed away. My heart goes out to Steve. Rest in peace Peg.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so saddened to find this news of Peg. It was only a week or so ago that I once again thought of them and wondered how things were going. I so hoped she had totally 'beat the beast'. Well for sure she gave a good fight! 
My heart goes out to Steve who I so enjoyed when he posted here years ago, he had such a good sense of humor. ...and I always had such admiration for all they did in the rescue effort.
RIP, Peg

For anyone who has contact with Steve, please pass on my condolences.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh I remember them fondly. If you are in contact Maggie, please send best wishes and peace for the days ahead. They are wonderful people.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

*Hello*

Long time no see...

I understand there was a posting someplace here, but I'm still having a bit of trouble focusing, so I thought I'd better just post and not worry so much about the details of putting this in the right place. If the mods would like to move it, please do.

As many of you know, my wife, Margaret (Peggy) Wolfe passed away on the morning of Oct 15 after her 5 year plus fight with pancreatic cancer.

Margaret Rose "Peggy" Wolfe Obituary: View Margaret Wolfe's Obituary by The Arizona Republic

I don't have the words to express the devastation we all feel at her loss. To say she was one of a kind or special is an overly used phrase, except for Peg, everyone who knew her really meant it. The saving grace is that Peg has a wonderfully supportive family and circle of friends and right now, we are all doing our best to support each other.

I do want to thank everyone for their expressions of condolences, as well as your friendship and support over the years. I left here a number of years ago simply because I was getting too stressed and being pulled in too many different directions between work, duties as a moderator, and trying to insure that my wife got the best possible care. 

Additionally, I don't think I ever told anyone here, but not long after leaving here, Peg and I decided it best if we stopped with the small dog rescue. The details of exactly why we quit though are a little strange and I thought this might be the appropriate time to come clean.

Peg's cancer had come back for the second time and she was once again going through chemo with all it's nasty side effects. At that time, we just had one rescue... one of the smartest and most adorable long legged little dogs (a terrier mix) we had ever run into. She was a little excitable though! Lol! 

One of our dogs, Rocky, watches TV studiously and always knows if there is a dog on the TV, which he then usually starts barking at.

Well, Rocky has always done this and it has never caused much of a problem (except it is hard to hear the TV). We had had this little rescue for a couple of weeks with no issues. But then rather suddenly this little girl started getting overly excited and even upset by Rocky's barking at the TV. All in the space of a couple of days, she actually started to attack Rocky... but only when Rocky was barking at the TV. At all other times, she was great. We started putting leashes on both Rocky and this little girl so nothing would get out of hand. Except, as you can probably guess, I let her off leash to go outside and go potty. She came back in and before I got the leash back on her, a dog appeared on TV and Rocky started barking. The little girl then lunged at Rocky and Peg had the misfortune of putting her arm up to block her... and was bitten.

A dog bite is a big deal ... but doubly so when your immune system is compromised by chemo. So Peg ends up in the ER and the fact it was a dog bite caused lots and lots of interest by local authorities. We had some trouble to keep the authorities from taking her, but we did eventually win that battle. On top of that, it is the policy of rescue is that dogs who bite are not to be adopted out under any circumstances... and will generally be put down.

Neither of us wanted this and this adorable little girl did not deserve this either. So we never told the rescue organization what happened and we got her transferred ASAP (assisted by a bit of a freak out on my part!) from our care to another foster who then immediately adopted her... 

After this, we decided it might be best if we not bring new dogs into our house. 

So now you know the rest of the story.

And finally (I always have multiple motives for the things I do!), I wanted to post this link.

T-Gen is a wonderful organization doing cutting edge research on many types of cancer. If any of you have watched the Stand Up to Cancer fundraisers, you have seen Dr Daniel Von Hoff, who is their senior research scientist at T-Gen.

The family and I feel the best way to honor Peg and any other people going through their own tribulations caused by this terrible disease is to make a donation to T-Gen to aid in their research.

https://www.tgen.org/home/get-involved/tributes/peggy-wolfe.aspx#.VEc4D2TF9kI

Thanks
Stephen Moore


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Steve:

I am so sorry for your loss. It's never easy, and you and Peg fought the cancer monster together. I know that words can never erase the pain of losing someone, but yes, there is a thread: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/72-sm-contributors-forum/212314-max-rocky-steve-peg-moore.html 

I'm glad you're back here to read all of the messages of condolences rather than us just sending it to you. Your Spoiled Maltese family has been thinking of you!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Too many of us know the pain of losing a loved one to this horrible disease. I am happy to make a donation in Peg's memory. May your pain lesson and leave you with the good memories.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

So very sad. The funeral was Monday. All I have to say about this tragic event is that they made the most of their time and shared many happy memories.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm not around as much myself these days, and I'm just now seeing this. Steve, I am so, so sorry. I know that doesn't even come close to being adequate and I wish there was more I could say. But please know you and your family are in my prayers. :heart:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I was just thinking about Steve & Peg and I'm so sad to hear of her passing. Prayers with you & your family, Steve.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Steve I'm so sorry for the loss of Peg. Please accept my condolences. Rest In Peace Sweet Peg.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss,I just now saw this... You've both done so much for rescue..
I had to take a break from rescue myself fighting cancer. Not an easy choice but we have to do it..
Peg is in heaven surrounded by those who love her including fluffs you both loved..


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Steve. Peg was quite a lady and you are quite a guy. Please accept my condolences on the loss of your lovely wife. 
Xoxoxoxxooxoxoxoxo


----------

